

WebGL on iOS8 confirmed - wildpeaks
https://twitter.com/wildpeaks/status/473571400390029313

======
surrealize
It's both in safari and in the webview:

[http://blog.ludei.com/webgl-ios-8-safari-
webview/](http://blog.ludei.com/webgl-ios-8-safari-webview/)

Been waiting for this forever, seems like. Webgl's been in firefox since
version 4!

~~~
wildpeaks
We definitely have been :)

